# Tank Reccomendations and a few Newb Questions



## Dietz (16/12/16)

Hi,

I am still VERY new to Mods and all the technicalities of Vaping. Also, Sorry... this is going to be a long one (Skip to the *bold *for short of it)

I recently bought my 1st unit (eVic VTwo + Cubis Pro), I have been using it for a few days and have also been scouring this forum while learning, I think I am at a point now where I can ask a few Questions without seeming Stupid Hehehe.

Ive done alot of reading and YTubing and found the same complaints on the Cubis Pro that I have... The spitting. I have also found a few vids and had some advise on correcting this, but Im the type of person who buys something and expects it to work, not to make it work. so Yes, I can stop the spitting, but I just want something that doesn't.

I also found that while comparing the Melo 3 and Cubis tank yesterday for day, that the melo 3 tank and Atomizer has a little bit of a more refined taste where the Cubis pro has that tab bit better vapor quality.

SO, *1st Part: Upgrade Tank Recommendation*
Can you experienced Vets please recommend a Suitable Upgrade tank? I dont want to break the bank at this stage to am hoping to find something in the 300-450 range. I am not too worried about MTL.
- Great Flavor
- Does NOT Spit

*2nd Part: Lotsa Noob Questions*
Most of these questions might seem simple, stupid and I might even think I know the answer, but Id like to confirm anyway.
Please point me in the direction or website of where I can study up on these questions? I have tried searching some of these topics but couldn't find anything, might be coz I dont realy know what to look for?

- Atomizer Ohms and recommended Watts (How do I know Optimal Watts per Atomizer?)
- My Atomizer's Ohm reading seems to be going lower with more usage since I started, is this normal? At what point do I replace it?
- Replaced an atomizer (1.50Ohm) but it displays as 1.51 ohm, Normal?
- Can you calculate battery usage (duration) in some way?

There was more,  But I forgot them

Thanks A Mill!!
D


----------



## Polar (16/12/16)

Hey @Dietz

Not really a Vet but have done my fair share of research and can help with some advice here.

If your not interested in MTL you want to go with sub Ohm coils.

On the first part and the most difficult part I guess is where to put your money. This is very dependant on what you want from your gear.

Sub Ohm Tank - If you want to rely on commercial coils then anything in the Atlantis style coil would give you a wide verity of choice as far as wicking material (cotton or ceramic), wire options (mode variable watt or temperature control) and air flow goes (MTL or DLH). The Melo 3, which does use an Atlantis type coil, is not a bad choice but there are certainly some tanks in this range that gives some added value. In other words, these tanks cover a wide variety of choice in coils before having to change your tank to try something new. Aspire Triton 2 for instance.
or
Rebuildible Tank Atomizer - (Like dripping but not) If you would like to be involved and build and wick your own coils something like Serpent Mini 25 is a great place to start

There are lots of great tanks out there and very open to personal taste.

Then...

Atomizer Ohms and recommended Watts - Again depends on personal taste, juice, device, battery strength, mode of vaping... Best to start out low and work your way up on any coil. If its to hot or you get dry bad tasting hits, back off on the watts until you find your "sweet spot". On commercially availible coils, you can usually find recommendations per specific coil.

My Atomizer's Ohm reading - In wattage mode the coil resistance setting is usually not locked and when your coil get hot the resistance change as is indicated by the fluctuating reading on your device. As long as it doesn't jump by much you should be fine. In other words 0.05 Ohm is fine, 0.10 Ohm and you have an issue.

At what point do I replace it? - When it starts tasting bad. It will be all black and funked up and disgusting.

Replaced an atomizer (1.50Ohm) but it displays as 1.51 ohm, Normal? - Perfectly acceptable.

Can you calculate battery usage (duration) in some way? - Some mods have puff counters but this is not really an accurate measure and puff second counters. Are you hoping to gauge battery life deteriorating?


----------



## Dietz (16/12/16)

Hi @Polar 

Wow, thanks for your response! This really helps a lot! 
This gives me a bit more researching, I am reading on the RTAs and Sub Ohms.

On the battery, I was hoping to gauge how long the battery would last in terms of minutes\usage, basically a puff counter as you mentioned. I have the Sony VTC 2600mAh - 30A Battery, But saw the LG 3000mAh - 20A and wanted to know; the 3000mAh will last longer if the same device\coil is vaped on the same Watt? But where does the 30A vs 20A play a role?


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

30A gives you more headroom to build lower resistance coils on a mech mod. However, there is only so much space inside an 18650 battery casing. The manufacturers can choose to fill that space with either metal (increases amperage) or chemical goop (increase mAh). Beware of battery ratings, I don't think there is any 30A battery that gives 2600mAh. Mooch's figures for the Sony VTC batteries are as follows:
VTC 3: 28A 1500mAh
VTC 4: 23A 2100mAh
VTC 5: 20A 2600mAh
VTC 5A: 25A 2500mAh
VTC 6: 19A 3000mAh

If you want to know whether you should use 10, 15, 20, 25 or 30A batteries, the best resource is Peg's Blog. He has handy apps there which guide you which battery is best for you depending on the resistance of the coils you use (mech mod), or the wattage you vape at (regulated mod). The idea is to choose the lowest amperage battery that will comfortably accommodate your desired wattage plus a bit of headroom for safety. That way you are getting the longest battery life and will need to recharge less often. You can always use more battery life but if you vape at lower wattages, you don't need the extra amperage headroom that a 25A or 30A battery provides.

For most vapers who vape at moderate wattages:
< 50W on a single-cell mod
< 100W on a dual cell mod
< 140W on a triple-cell mod
a 15A 3000mAh battery will be ideal. Anyway, check out Peg's page and you can get his recommendations from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/12/16)

Thank You @RichJB, Checking it out now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

